# I am just sorry, but I just need to brag.. I might now be in a HORROR MOVIE now



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I am just sorry, but I just need to brag.. I might now be in a HORROR MOVIE now 
http://pinterest.com/pin/create/but...it+was+a+nightmare,+but+it's+still+counts+and
Well, me and my wife, we have been discussing our next evolution in Haunting...

In within just 6 years of being haunters, we have been in a few newspapers, won "scariest House" in Ottawa from ACHANNEL, been on TV many times, this year, we did TV segments on Halloween morning on the Ottawa's biggest TV morning show, and we went PRO, having more than a thousand people seeing our Haunted Museum Haunt (yes, it was a nightmare, but it's still counts and we made some money!

Anyway, we always try to acheive the next level (hey, thats our mentality, always go big or don't bother), and we come to the only logical conclusion, that our next step is going into movies or tv somehow.

And guess what, I saw an add looking for actors and other roles on the set for an new filming of a horror movie locally. It's probebly a low budget indie movie, but hey, sounds fun. Of course, after emailing them, they want to meet with us and I might have a roll as a "cop" and more as set designer and prop man (I do have a small prop colelction...) I hope.

Anyway, no matter what, my wife is thinking of going to one of the best MOVIE MAKEUP School in Toronto or even TOM SAVINI makeup school if possible, this year, and me going to film school or read lots of books on it. I am already a comicbook cartoonist and writer, and teached for 7 years, so, I know about doing story boards and story writing. (Did you think Halloween is my only talent? I do have many talents...but still stuck working at the government anyway as a desk jockey for now).

So, in conclusion, being a home haunter will always be my pride and joy, but I am always looking outside the box in my life, I simply can't help it.
​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think acting in an indie horror flick could be a great experience. Go for it and have fun!


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

No matter what you will learn something from doing it and that will be just another step forward.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Osenator, that sounds like so much fun to be part of a movie either as an actor or your expertise with props or set design. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

congrats! sounds like fun!


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Life is too short to be sitting back wondering what could have been, there are way too many people already doing that. Be one of the ones that have a love for something and take the plunge and go do it.
Honestly you can't fail, at the minimum you learn something about the endeavor and you learn something about yourself that will come in handy in the future.
And if your a success then your equipped to go and do the next thing that expands your interest and experience. 

I say go for it...........that's how I got here from Tennessee and I'm lov'n it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sound like fun and if you did not do it you will be mad for the rest of your life for not giving it a shot. So lets us know how it goes and I hope we can watch you on film.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds exciting! Now go get yourself onto imdb.com.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

That sounds exciting! The prop builder part especially. Go for it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Conrats and good luck to you both. As already said, either way it will be a great experience and a great memory to carry with you in your life.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great opportunity, good luck!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. You have dreams, and it look like you will get to fulfill them. Yea for you and your wife.


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

What a cool opportunity. I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you two! Keep us updated!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey there, even those low budget indie movies can be fun and lead to bigger things. I've been in quite a few. So did this ever pan out for you guys? Would love to hear from other actors how their experience on set was.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Sadly, the producer simply dissapeared (L). Oh well, we are so busy anyway, my wife is working at 3 locations in fall (she is a specialised nurse), I have sorta have 3 jobs too right now, my gov job, my comics (almost finished the comic for a real comicbook company, meaning, I will be published somewhere (L) and my home haunt, as being insanelly big. (no pro haunt this year, too much work, maybe next year).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, at least you went for it. You would have kicked yourself if you hadn't tried. There might be another opportunity. And you'll know what to expect next time.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about that Osenator! Sadly this stuff happens a lot. Do you by chance remember Face Off, Season 3 I think it was, with Tommy on the show? Well, he was making a movie here in town, he cast me as one of the leads and we actually did auditions, rehearsals and a few days of filming and then suddenly it all stopped. I didn't ever hear from him. I called and left messages, left messages on Facebook and nothing. Then suddenly he appears on my newsfeed asking everyone to vote for him to get on Face Off. It was a shame, because just some simple communication would have smoothed everything over. I've been on so many projects that ran out of money, I'm use to it and although it would have sucked, I would have appreciated the honesty. 

I do this for a living, trust me there are ton of opportunities, although I guess I shouldn't speak for Canada as I don't live there. But if you are interested in pursuing this, even if just for fun, I suggest looking up jobs on Mandy.com. There's a wide range of jobs on there from the low budget to higher ones. Break a leg!


----------

